# statistical code on VRT site



## clonboy (28 Jun 2008)

was in the vrt site, today and saw you need a statistical code now,

whats this and where do you get it from


----------



## Mahons (29 Jun 2008)

Juast checked the Revenue.ie website, it appears to be if you make a motor valuation enquiry. It lookx like you're given a statistical code that you can then use to search on rather then entering all the cars details. Perhaps it's for non standard vehcles.

You can still search using the old method. 

see [broken link removed]


----------

